# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Помогите с разгоном

## kompot2007

Можноли это разгонять или бп не вытянет? если да то интересует настройка руками, а не overclock profile столькото %. И насколько можно разогнать видюху?

Причина разгона (видюха так для интереса) - нужно конвертнуть очень много видео

конфигурация следующая:
проц: amd phenom 9550
мать: Asus M3N78 Pro
опература: Patriot Memory PSD22G8002 4 планки по 2gb 
видюха: GTX 295 от msi 
БП: 650 ват от термалтек

----------


## Kond666kov

Смотри тут http://radio-manyak.narod.ru/Comp/Samomuchitel/Menu.htm

----------

